# Practice



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody knew of any places to practice shooting indoors around grand forks. I've heard some things about an indoor range out on highway 2 but i'm not sure where it is or anything. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

not much action in this forum huh.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

you can talk to the state rifle association they are from fargo i am at work so i do have the contact info. they are called north dakota shooting sports ***'n


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks for the input people


----------

